# What is this? arrived with my 1000 standard brown crickets -



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

you can see a standard right next to it - looks a bit like a black - do they really get that big - and, if there are more in there will they start to eat my browns?:? and... lol... I guess it is way to big to feed my adult leos?









sorry about the pic quality - cruddy camera and even more cruddy photographer.

and no I am not keeping all 1000 in that pot - it is just a transfer from their quarters to the lizards


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like a large adult black maybe

Often the little critters will jump around and get into the wrong tub.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

and yes it will eat the browns..

N


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Nerys said:


> and yes it will eat the browns..
> 
> N


 
I used to buy the mixed bulk bags from livefoods ad never had any witnessed trouble with blacks eating browns, always kept them well fed though.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah, blacks will eat each other too if they are not fed enough..

N


----------



## redreptile (Jan 27, 2005)

they will also chomp on any poorly reptile that will sit long enough for them to dine on....
great food item though  my lizards used to love them *crunch*


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

he has now been separated and will be off to wohic's for her cham at some point.

and I do keep them well feed so hopefully, if there are any more in there, they won't start chowing down on my browns!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ive not had any issues with blacks eating each other, only browns eating each other.
I have also mixed crickets many times and not had any obvious issues.

however this could be due to the partic size...amounts in the tubs i had or anything else.
its worth experimenting with maybe?

one brown with the black with a bit of food and see what happens?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

basically any cricket of any size and any colour will turn cannibalistic if hungry and more so if dehydrated, If you are a hungry dehydrated cricket there is nothing more tasty and refreshing than your best friend.


----------



## Rickeezee (Jun 27, 2006)

Crickets will also eat each other if kept to cramped they dont like being cramped this stresses them out. If kept in good housing and well fed and hydrated then you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

i have had crickets eat each other although that was because i had two different sizes in the container. small and medium but it def looks like a large black


----------

